# umass0 errors after detach ipod



## rdunkle (Oct 12, 2009)

I am using 7.1-RELEASE-p4.
I can attach/detach other usb devices OK.
I attach the ipod with this command:
[cmd=]mount_msdosfs -m 644 -M 755 -u 1001 -g 20 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ipod[/cmd]

gtkpod appears to see the ipod files OK.

I close gtkpod. Then umount:
[cmd=]umount /mnt/ipod[/cmd]

Next there is a unending stream of console errors:

```
kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
```

I have only recovered from this condition with a reboot.


----------



## eronte (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I'd recommend upgrading to the latest version. FreeBSD 7.2 FTW! Greets!

PS: As for the method, the handbook has very good documentation. CVSUP FTW!


----------



## rdunkle (Nov 1, 2009)

Upgraded to:
7.2-STABLE FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #2: Sat Oct 31 17:05:20 PDT

The situation is a little better.
I can (with the ipod) mount and umount without error

If I try to do a few things with gtkpod.
I will get this errors constantly after umount:

```
kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
```
The only way out of the errors is to reboot.

How to duplicate:
Attach iPod.


```
Nov  1 11:30:00 boris root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x05ac product 0x1261 bus uhub4
Nov  1 11:30:00 boris kernel: umass0: <Apple Inc. iPod, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on uhub4
Nov  1 11:30:04 boris kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Nov  1 11:30:04 boris kernel: da0: <Apple iPod 1.62> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
Nov  1 11:30:04 boris kernel: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Nov  1 11:30:04 boris kernel: da0: 76126MB (19488471 4096 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 1213C)
```

mount ipod:

```
mount_msdosfs -m 644 -M 755 -u 1001 -g 20 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/ipod
```

Try to work with gtkpod
Quit gtkpod.

```
umount /mnt/ipod
```

errors will appear:

```
kernel: umass0: BBB reset failed, IOERROR
kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, IOERROR
kernel: umass0: BBB bulk-out clear stall failed, IOERROR
```


----------

